# diprivan/propofol



## coderbeth (Jul 10, 2009)

Hi, I have a CRNA that has used conscious sedation in the past and is wanting to begin using diprivan. Can he use J3490 for diprivan if he is purchasing the drug himself for him to use in the ASC? Is the diprivan going to have to be billed as part of the global fee for the facility? The CRNA is a contracted anesthesia provider for this facility. I know that the facility could bill for it, but can the CRNA?


----------

